# Fernbedienung nutzen nach hochfahren des PCs Wie?

## floe-de

Hallo,

nachdem ich es ja nun mit viel Hilfe hinbekommen habe meine Fernbedienung zum Laufen zu bringen

gibt es immer noch ein Problem, was die ganze Arbeit nichtig macht

(Link zum Einrichten Post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305985-highlight-.html)

Ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass die Fernbedieunung beim start aktiviert ist, so das ich gleich loslegen kann.

1. lirc ist installiert

```

emerge -pv lirc

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/lirc-0.7.0-r1  +X -debug +doc -streamzap 0 kB

```

2. lircd ist gestartet

```

rc-update show | grep lircd

lircd |      default

```

3. LIRC Treiber ist geladen

```

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_atiusb: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.4

lirc_atiusb: Paul Miller <pmiller9@users.sourceforge.net>

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin:sample_rate: 0

lirc_atiusb[3]: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver on usb2:3

usbcore: registered new driver lirc_atiusb

```

4. Funktionstest mit dem irexec erfolgreich --> alles machts so wie es soll die Progs starten

```

/etc/bin/irexec

```

Nur leider sobald ich das irexec in die local.start schreibe geht es nicht mehr oder auch

ein Eintrag in die Gnome Session Verwaltung (Autostart) bringt kein Ergebnis.

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Fernbedienung nach Hochfahren den PCs funktionstüchtig ist ?

Danke

----------

## slick

Hier dito. irexec startet nur wenn ich es "manuell" starte. Würde mich als auch interessieren.

----------

## musv

Bei mir genauso, aber da mein Rechner sowieso nur bei einem Kernelupdate neugebootet wird, ist mir das egal.

Grundsätzlich aber:

lircd läßt sich ja wie schon erwähnt starten. Aber irexec als Root starten halte ich für Blödsinn - einfach aus dem Grund, da dann sämtliche Anwendung, die du mittels Fernbedienung startest als root gestartet werden. Das gilt sowohl für xmms als auch für tvtime usw....

Außerdem hab ich rausgefunden, daß irexec wohl irgendwie eine X-Unterstützung mit drin hat. Also wenn ich beim Dualmonitorbetrieb irexec auf dem Display 0:0 starte, werden sämtliche Anwendungen auch auf diesem Display mit der Fernbedienung gestartet. Analog dazu Display 0:1. Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich sämtliche Anwendungen desktopunabhängig mit der Fernbedienung dann steuern.

Was du mal ausprobieren kannst, ist das automatische Starten über Deinen Desktopmanager. Bei Kahakai hatte ich das mal probiert. Funktionierte aber nicht. Bei Enlightenment hab ich das noch nicht getestet.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Habe hier auch eine Fernbedienung.

Ich muss musv Recht geben, es ist unsinnig irexec als root zu starten.

Ich habe das ganze einfach mit in die .xinitrc gepackt.

Was man überlegen könnte wäre ein Script, was irexec startet und den Besitzer ändert, falls das überhaupt möglich ist.

Ansonsten wäre da noch eine andere Distribution (habe den Namen vergessen, sollte aber zu finden sein). Ich habe schon mehrmals von einer gelesen, die von Hause aus lirc unterstützt und überhaupt keine Maus und Tastatur voraussetzt. Vielleicht hilft da google.

Stefan

Edit: Ups, da war es wohl schon was spät um an su zu denken =)Last edited by Moorenkopf on Tue May 24, 2005 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Was man überlegen könnte wäre ein Script, was irexec startet und den Besitzer ändert, falls das überhaupt möglich ist.

 

Welches willst du?

```
 su <user> -c irexec
```

oder

```
 sudo -u <user> irexec
```

----------

## floe-de

Hab mal etwas rumprobiert,

1.) Die .xinitrc Lösung wäre gut geht aber nicht wirklich weil ich GNOME und GDM benutze, 

obwohl wenn man auf Custom Selection geht soll er wohl die .xinitrc auswerden sonst nicht

2.) su floe-de -c /etc/bin/irexec geht es muss nur vorher auch noch der Zugriff auf das Display gewährt

werden mit "xhost +" und danach noch "export DISPLAY=:0" gesetzt werden damit es bei mir funktioniert

und da sehe ich sicherheitstechnisch Probleme

2a) Außerdem hab ich bei meinem Versuch nur 1x TVTime starten und beenden können und dann nicht nochmal,

aber vielleicht liegt das auch an meiner Config Datei

```

begin irexec

begin

prog = irexec

button = tv

config = tvtime &

config = tvtime-command QUIT

mode = tvtime

repeat = 1

end

begin

prog = irexec

button = dvd

config = gmplayer &

mode = mplayer

repeat = 1

end

end irexec

Und dann die "Unterprogramme dazu"

```

Da das mit dem GNOME Session Manager auch nicht klappt, bitte ich nochmal um andere Ideen, die es

ermöglichen irexec beim Hochfahren als User zu starten  :Question: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Nutze doch Autostart ... einfach ein Script nach: ~/Desktop/Autostart legen und los gehts - jeder standard konforme Windowmanager muss das ausführen.

Gruß

----------

## floe-de

Ist das nicht nur ein Feature von KDE, weil ich lese immer gerne Planet GNOME und

dort sagen die Entwickler sie hätten soetwas gerne in Gnome 2.12,

aber ich werde es versuchen...

----------

## Neo_0815

 *floe-de wrote:*   

> Ist das nicht nur ein Feature von KDE, weil ich lese immer gerne Planet GNOME und
> 
> dort sagen die Entwickler sie hätten soetwas gerne in Gnome 2.12,
> 
> aber ich werde es versuchen...

 

Das ist kein Feature von KDE. Xfce beherrscht es auch und es steht in nem Standard für Windowsmanager drin ... mir fällt grad der Name nicht ein, die die den Standard supporten können es auch.

Gruß

----------

